# Idee für ein Logo



## solomat (23. September 2005)

Hi, ich soll ein Logo für ein PC-Spiel erstellen, es handelt sich dabei um ein Mech Game wenn es jemanden was sagen sollte. Hab das aktuelle veralltete Logo mal mit angehangen. Mir fällt dazu irgendwie nich viel ein. Das die Schrift in irgendeiner Art und Weise nach Stahl aussehen sollte ist klar, aber nur so gehts doch nich oder? Sitz seit 2 Tagen daran und bin am überlegen.


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

Hi solomat


NEIN! du hast Recht.. nur so geht es nicht 

Ich gib dir ein paar Tips:

1. Such nach einer guten Schrift für das Logo. (etwas kantiges)

2. Es gibt Zahlreiche Tuts. von "Stahlschriften" -> Beispiel 

3. Mach vielleicht ein paar gute Screenshots von eurem Game (Kannst sie vielleicht brauchen)

... und schon hast du etwas zum Kreieren

das waren nur ein paar Tips.. Andere haben sicher noch weitere 

Gruss rflx


----------



## zioProduct (23. September 2005)

Was auf jeden  aussieht ist das lancecare -.-* Wie wärs wenn du zB ne Grossaufnahme eines euers Mechs hast, welcher gut in Szene gesetzt ist, nimmst die passende Schrift (tipps von rflx) und voila, oder mach halt ein Richtiges log, sprich fang mit nem billigen schwarzWeiss Bild an, indem du versuchst, aus dem (SteelWarrior? sry sehs gad nicht) Ein Logo zu entwerfen, was Natürlich stylisch wäre, wenn du aus dem S und dem W einen Mech Kreeiren kannst, so dass man einen Mech erkennt aber auch dases ein S und ein W ist, sowas sind sachen dies Ausmachen. Oder Thema Mechwarior, ein verwüstetes Schlachtfeld mit grossen Kratern von den Raketen und Fussspuren der Mechs und die Schrift etc. Es gibt so viel was mann machen kann, da du es für ein Spiel amchst hast du noch viel mehr möglichkeiten, weil wie gesagt, deine Leutz dir schnell nen Mech in Szene setzten können, oder eine Landschaft oder was weis ich. Nutze die Quelle wenn du vorne dran stehst, und warte nicht bis ein anderer dir das Landrecht und die Quelle wegnimmt! by zio  ;-] 

mfg


----------



## thecamillo (23. September 2005)

Wie wäre das? Fürn OGame kann mans lassen oder noch verbessern!

Soll an Mechwarrior erinnern!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## da_Dj (23. September 2005)

Könntest die Idee von camillo aufgreifen auch wenn die Umsetzung be...scheiden aussieht  Stahlschriften kannst du zur Not selbst erstellen (evtl. Vorzeichnen). Ein posender Mech kannst und solltest du evtl. auch mit rein nehmen


----------



## solomat (23. September 2005)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, wenn ich jedoch so einen Mech Roboter ins Logo miteinbringen will, dann kann ichs allerdings nur in PS machen, in Illustrator wäre das ja umsonst, da das Pixelbild dann ja nicht mehr skalierbar ist, was bei einen Logo ja der Fall sein sollte.


----------



## Duddle (24. September 2005)

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden? Du willst Photoshop benutzen, weil du in Illustrator ja nur Pixelbilder rauskriegst?
Oooookay…

Jedenfalls hast du natürlich recht, die saubere Skalierbarkeit ist bei einem Logo ein wichtiger Aspekt. Aber auch Aussage, Bezug zum Thema, Formgebung statt Farbe, Einprägsamkeit. Deswegen ist es sehr viel wichtiger, erst (natürlich nach zahlreichen Scribbles) monochrom zu arbeiten und erst im Nachhinein über Dinge wie Metalleffekte oder Rost nachzudenken. Obwohl letztere eigentlich auch so wenig in ein Logo gehören wie Verläufe oder Lensflares  .

Für welche Medien wird denn das Logo hauptsächlich genutzt? Web, Print, beides? Oder steht das noch nicht fest?
Denn falls es nie und nimmer auf T-Shirts oder Kugelschreiber soll, es also nur im Web auftaucht musst du ja nicht zwingend an Sachen wie Skalierbarkeit (dann eher an generelle Lesbarkeit) denken.

Spontan fallen mir zum Thema Mech folgende Begriffe ein: Schraubenschlüssel, Muttern und Schrauben, Drähte, Raketen, Laser, Lagerhalle, menschliche Piloten, Überhitzung, Jumppacks, Schutzschilde, halb-zerstörte und ausgebrannte Wracks, Größenunterschied Mensch-Maschine, kalte rote Maschinenaugen…

Beim Brainstorming sind mir Ideen gekommen wie:
Ein frischer Fussstapfen von einem Mech. Wie bei Godzilla, aber klar ersichtlich das es sich um eine Maschine handelt die ihn verursacht hat.
Eine frisch abgefeuerte Batterie von Raketen im Flug.
Eine halbkreisförmige Temperaturanzeige die entweder bei 75% steht oder schon über das Maximum gestiegen ist. Der Zeiger könnte dann auch irgendwie abstrahiert bzw. durch irgendein anderes Mech-Teil ersetzt werden.

Eine hartes und aggressives / alternativ „zusammengeschraubt“ wirkendes Schriftbild in Verbindung mit o.g. Bildern? Vielleicht wirkt`s, vielleicht sieht`s auch albern aus. Das musst du dann aber entscheiden.

Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (26. September 2005)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest die Idee von camillo aufgreifen auch wenn die Umsetzung be...scheiden aussieht



Ja Grüss euch miteinand,

Leute ich nehm mir für Entwürfe nie viel Zeit und deshalb siehts immer so wild bei mir aus!

Ich will nur den Leuten zeigen wies aussehn könnte um Ihnen Optionen zu bieten, Alternativen zeigen! Ich mach doch hier keine fertigen Logos, das muss der oder die jenige schon selbst machen!

Also bis die Tage

thecamillo


----------

